# 2019 Halloween mixes



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks like it is time for Halloween mixes!

The insurgent has already posted in this forum that he's released Rest In Pieces Volume 9.
SAP has his 2019 mix out, too.

I will amend this post as mixes are discovered. If you see any, let me know!


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the updates, always like the SAP mixes!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just snagged it - thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

So I don't know how to edit old posts. Crap. Anyway ...

Dan Augustine's annual Halloween Hits is here! It goes away at the end of October, get it now!


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Also, Spock's Record Round-Up has his new mix ready...









MA-102 - Sixties Shock Sessions







spocksrecordround-up.blogspot.com


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

This is the main site for Mark's Halloween downloads: http://markssuperblog.blogspot.com


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

couldn't find the download links from the sites for "The Beastles" stuff ... can anyone please help me?

thx
amk


----------



## DailyBassBoost (Oct 12, 2019)

Hello!

Just wanted to check in and let you know I just released my first Halloween music mix if you're interested. Here it is: 




Let me know what you think!

Happy Halloween! ???


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

There is a 2019 mix up from BoJo:









"I Was a Teenage BoJo" Spooky Mix Tape 2019, by BoJo


27 track album




bojospookymixtapes.bandcamp.com


----------

